# Looking for Partners :3



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

I am looking for rp partners for my cat girl Lith, nsfw or sfw, she lives to please others so please respond here or send me a note at my page on Userpage of lithienda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Looking forward to seeing your ideas! :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Sign me up, girl 

**sharpens the blades on his wings like there's no tomorrow**


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

Yay a reply! :3 Still willing to play with eveyone! Nyaa!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Me too ^w^ *wags tail*


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

Haha I sent u a note on FA silly


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sure, I will rp with u.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 10, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I am looking for rp partners for my cat girl Lith, nsfw or sfw, she lives to please others so please respond here or send me a note at my page on Userpage of lithienda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Lithienda said:
> ...


I'll RP with you!
I've been tryin' to find an rp partner!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 10, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> I'll RP with you!
> I've been tryin' to find an rp partner!


Do u mind if rp with u?


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 10, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> I'll RP with you!
> I've been tryin' to find an rp partner!


Note me on fa if you wanna rp then hun, I am a little nervous about rping in the forum for everyone to see :3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 10, 2016)

Umm. We can do it in conversation.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 11, 2016)

Bumpity Bump :3


----------



## Legumba (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm down!


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 16, 2016)

So um bump because 9/10 of the people who say they are gonna rp take like 3 days to post lol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> So um bump because 9/10 of the people who say they are gonna rp take like 3 days to post lol


And I'm bending over while waiting for your note on FA like _bleh_


----------



## Legumba (Jul 16, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> So um bump because 9/10 of the people who say they are gonna rp take like 3 days to post lol


Just in case I'm one of those people i posted a few days ago and now it's your turn


----------



## Donut (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm up to RP if you are. :3


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 16, 2016)

Iv'e been messaging you but getting no responses.


Lithienda said:


> So um bump because 9/10 of the people who say they are gonna rp take like 3 days to post lol


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I'm bending over while waiting for your note on FA like _bleh_


Maybe because I got bored waiting for your one reply a day that was just straight rip offs from undertale dialogue hun.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Iv'e been messaging you but getting no responses.


I got a message from you that was a ultimatum of what you wanted in a rp and that was it ;/


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks like I will have to set the record straight here.  I love rp, I love meeting new people and making adventures.  As soon as I see a note on my page that i keep up I message back.  Yes I know people have jobs and _lives_, I do as well, but I warn people if I am going to be gone for long periods of time.  If I am investing time in rping with someone I kind of hope for the same mutual respect and forethought. If I am just getting one post a day, and that one post is only like two to three sentences long, no I will not be invested in your rp anymore because clearly you don't give a damn about it either.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 17, 2016)

I've sent u notes on fa to continue an rp with me but u haven't replied back. It says u have read them so I don't know. I'm user467 on fa.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> I've sent u notes on fa to continue an rp with me but u haven't replied back. It says u have read them so I don't know. I'm user467 on fa.


Yes I know I replied hun.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Looks like I will have to set the record straight here.  I love rp, I love meeting new people and making adventures.  As soon as I see a note on my page that i keep up I message back.  Yes I know people have jobs and _lives_, I do as well, but I warn people if I am going to be gone for long periods of time.  If I am investing time in rping with someone I kind of hope for the same mutual respect and forethought. If I am just getting one post a day, and that one post is only like two to three sentences long, no I will not be invested in your rp anymore because clearly you don't give a damn about it either.


Um, yeah, 'bout that : We were RP-ing on that day, but then, after my last message, ever since then I've been waiting for your turn until now, with absolutely nothing to tell about your absence.


> She notices him trying to block her back and giggles pressing herself close to him and hooking her arm in his. "Trying to protect me mister hero? Or just don't want to be seen escorting a innocent young lady?"



That's your last message, and I replied to that, but then, I got nothing else from you.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't heard from u on fa notes in about 6 days. I just send u a note so u should be getting it.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Um, yeah, 'bout that : We were RP-ing on that day, but then, after my last message, ever since then I've been waiting for your turn until now, with absolutely nothing to tell about your absence.
> 
> 
> That's your last message, and I replied to that, but then, I got nothing else from you.



I mean you got your answer, I waited 6-10 hours between messages just to get crappy undertale remakes, I got fed up waiting on you, and just dropped it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I mean you got your answer, I waited 6-10 hours between messages just to get crappy undertale remakes, I got fed up waiting on you, and just dropped it.


I only make a bit of reference for fun. Should've just told me to stop it if you don't like it.
Also, if waiting for me is such a big problem, fine then. *Difference between time zone* is something I can't help with.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I only make a bit of reference for fun. Should've just told me to stop it if you don't like it.
> Also, if waiting for me is such a big problem, fine then. *Difference between time zone* is something I can't help with.


When I get a note from FA that says "Sent 1 minute ago" then immediately send a reply see that it was read but only get a reply hours later, that doesn't anything to do with timezones, if your busy just say your busy I won't bite but dammit don't leave a girl hanging for so long! Same goes for Leguma, and vorelover, really hun I like our enthusiasm, but people don't like it when you use leet speek in the actual rp.  There, rant over and done with.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 17, 2016)

It is the same thing with me but I try to reply as soon as possible. Now, I sent something to u it says read but no reply.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm confused of what happened here


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Maybe because I got bored waiting for your one reply a day that was just straight rip offs from undertale dialogue hun.



Awwww shit that's fucking savage right there



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm confused of what happened here



They got fuckin' roasted is what


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> When I get a note from FA that says "Sent 1 minute ago" then immediately send a reply see that it was read but only get a reply hours later, that doesn't anything to do with timezones


Just because I had time to read it doesn't mean I actually had time to type my shit in, woman.



Lithienda said:


> if your busy just say your busy I won't bite but dammit don't leave a girl hanging for so long!


Um, yeah, sure, I won't leave you hanging for so long next time, I'll make my parents wait instead, whether they suddenly need my help or not.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

Also, there is a kitty I've never seen before meowing in front of the door


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> What do you want me to do, *GUESS* what you like and what you don't when we only met for the first time, so I could avoid bugging you ?
> Lol get it real m8



But mate even _I _know that only plebs use 1337 speak because it makes you look like one huge tool.

Ya'll gettin' more and more roasted son


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But mate even _I _know that only plebs use 1337 speak because it makes you look like one huge tool.
> 
> Ya'll gettin' more and more roasted son


You aren't helping.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But mate even _I _know that only plebs use 1337 speak because it makes you look like one huge tool.
> 
> Ya'll gettin' more and more roasted son


*shrugs*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> They got fuckin' roasted is what


*cough cough definitely not Genocide Route cough*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You aren't helping.


You uh, know who you're talking to, friend?



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *shrugs*


It's all good mate. Made my morning so I can thank you for that


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's all good mate. Made my morning so I can thank you for that


You'll need to thank that Cat Woman first ; she spiced stuffs up


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Also, there is a kitty I've never seen before meowing in front of the door


Meow?


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I am looking for rp partners for my cat girl Lith, nsfw or sfw, she lives to please others so please respond here or send me a note at my page on Userpage of lithienda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your ideas! :3


 oh!!! me!! me! me!


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

And Jin, you are telling me that you don't have time to write "busy write when I can?"  I can see that happening a couple times sure, but when its consistently hours apart its annoying.  And If you actually took the time to READ my post you would see that I was talking about leetspeak to vorelover, examples of grammar from his rp. To/too = 2,  thank = thx, you = u  etc etc all in his rp dialogue not ooc...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> And Jin, you are telling me that you don't have time to write "busy write when I can?"  I can see that happening a couple times sure, but when its consistently hours apart its annoying.  And If you actually took the time to READ my post you would see that I was talking about leetspeak to vorelover, examples of grammar from his rp. To/too = 2,  thank = thx, you = u  etc etc all in his rp dialogue not ooc...


Kay, kay, sure, so I misunderstood the "leet-speak" part, my bad, sorry.
But come on, really ? Do I really have to tell you that every time I'm away from my device for a couple of hours, when we're using notes ? There're situations where I have to leave my friends waiting while on live-chat like Skype and FB and they're all fine, not like "OMG DON'T LEAVE ME HANGING LIKE THIS WHERE ARE YOU".
And, also, it takes time for me to plan things in the RP out, too, because I don't want to just have one or two sentences as my reply, duh.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> And Jin, you are telling me that you don't have time to write "busy write when I can?"  I can see that happening a couple times sure, but when its consistently hours apart its annoying.  And If you actually took the time to READ my post you would see that I was talking about leetspeak to vorelover, examples of grammar from his rp. To/too = 2,  thank = thx, you = u  etc etc all in his rp dialogue not ooc...



It's illegal to own people like slaves you know


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's illegal to own people like slaves you know


Apparently.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

It's a war!!!


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Nah I don't want to dirty my claws with a full on war, I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Nah I don't want to dirty my claws with a full on war, I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3


And you say you don't want a war, yet you keep firing shots. Hypocritical-ness!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3


Thanks.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And you say you don't want a war, yet you keep firing shots. Hypocritical-ness!!!


Too "catty" for you? :3


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

case in point right above me ^ lol


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

*picks kangaroo up and puts him in a chair*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *picks kangaroo up and puts him in a chair*


*squeaks* O.O ???


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Nah I don't want to dirty my claws with a full on war, I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3



Aww shit it's just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol and he edits out the undertale to make himself look better xD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Lol and he edits out the undertale to make himself look better xD


Go ooooon... ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

*Jinouga sits next to him* Can you share the popcorn and Pepsi?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Jinouga sits next to him* Can you share the popcorn and Pepsi?


*gives her some*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

@Lithienda : I swear, though, I thought you'd be a fun person to hang out with, but now all I see is a big pussy cat that somehow can bark, and barks even worse than it can bite.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Lithienda : I swear, though, I thought you'd be a fun person to hang out with, but now all I see is a big pussy cat that somehow can bark, and barks even worse than it can bite.



Oh fuck that retort is some serious shit


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

I didn't know pussy cats can bark. This one can apperantly. *Jinouga then proceeds to eat a handful of popcorn*


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Aw hun that's cute. You argue with me, then edit your posts to try to make yourself seem more right once I call them out, and then when you are backed into a corner about the argument you go into the whole *eats popcorn* mode acting like you are above it and an edge lord, but when that doesn't bait a comment out of me you decide to keep going? lol and what is this bark and bite bs? Are you insinuating that I cannot hurt you, cause I never said I was trying to.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

About that bark and bite stuff :


Lithienda said:


> if your busy just say your busy I won't bite but dammit don't leave a girl hanging for so long!



Yeah, sure, you won't bite, but you started barking way worse than I thought you could do.
It all began with how you were annoyed of me not being able to reply to you on time like I was your slave or something, and then when I tried to reason with you, you replied with this :


Lithienda said:


> Nah I don't want to dirty my claws with a full on war, I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3



Bait a comment out of you ? Bitch please, I was trying to be nice and hoping you'd understand, but then you salted my ass.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol slave, when is common sense being a slave?  If you are going to be unable to reply for 10 or more hours then telling someone "busy" in those 10 hours is not being a slave that's just plan manners, but its not like I expected much from you when all you have referred to me as is woman, and now bitch, but you expected kindness and civility in return?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> If you are going to be unable to reply for 10 or more hours then telling someone "busy" in those 10 hours is not being a slave that's just plan manners


That's the point. Different time zones. Deal with it.




Lithienda said:


> all you have referred to me as is woman, and now bitch, but you expected kindness and civility in return?



I was only trying to reason with you :


> "Kay, kay, sure, so I misunderstood the "leet-speak" part, my bad, sorry.
> But come on, really ? Do I really have to tell you that every time I'm away from my device for a couple of hours, when we're using notes ? There're situations where I have to leave my friends waiting while on live-chat like Skype and FB and they're all fine, not like "OMG DON'T LEAVE ME HANGING LIKE THIS WHERE ARE YOU".
> And, also, it takes time for me to plan things in the RP out, too, because I don't want to just have one or two sentences as my reply, duh."



And this is what I got.


Lithienda said:


> Nah I don't want to dirty my claws with a full on war, I will leave the fat kangaroo with gundam wings and a undertale fetish alone now. :3


I dunno if "kindness and civility" means calling someone fat, pointing out their "fetish" in public, and making fun of their characters... when you're the one that pushed my patience first.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Aw hun that's cute. You argue with me, then edit your posts to try to make yourself seem more right once I call them out, and then when you are backed into a corner about the argument you go into the whole *eats popcorn* mode acting like you are above it and an edge lord, but when that doesn't bait a comment out of me you decide to keep going? lol and what is this bark and bite bs? Are you insinuating that I cannot hurt you, cause I never said I was trying to.



Oh shit



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> About that bark and bite stuff :
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, you won't bite, but you started barking way worse than I thought you could do.
> ...



Oh fuck



Lithienda said:


> Lol slave, when is common sense being a slave?  If you are going to be unable to reply for 10 or more hours then telling someone "busy" in those 10 hours is not being a slave that's just plan manners, but its not like I expected much from you when all you have referred to me as is woman, and now bitch, but you expected kindness and civility in return?



Ehhh this one is kind of weak compared to the other retort. I know you can do better


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm done, simple as that just let the thread be buried.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I'm done, simple as that just let the thread be buried.



Aww that's no fun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I'm done, simple as that just let the thread be buried.


And that's how you (try to) escape when you find yourself losing.


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

No there was really no winning or losing in this, we are talking in circles and I really don't want to talk to you anymore, its that simple.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> No there was really no winning or losing in this, we are talking in circles and I really don't want to talk to you anymore, its that simple.


*Jinouga senses bs*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> We could've been friends, but then you started it all out and insulted me first.
> As if I want to see you again as well.



Whoa bro, whoa

You don't ever say shit like "we could've been friends"

That's like really pathetic mang and it's ruining your current savageometre


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Jinouga senses bs*


Lmao if you want to get on his good side so bad just pm him already, as for me I am out peace.

Thanks for the laughs Sergei


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> Lmao if you want to get on his good side so bad just pm him already, as for me I am out peace.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs Sergei



I'll miss this thread

i cri


----------



## Lithienda (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'll miss this thread
> 
> i cri


I know I know but there are plenty other places that need your special troll touch, I believe in you senpai.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I know I know but there are plenty other places that need your special troll touch, I believe in you senpai.



Nobody notices my touch like they used to my friend


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Meow, I was ignoring this thread before but I did not realize how savage it was getting! XD *getting noodles ready*


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thanks.


Those are fighting words!! Give her a bad time! >


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Those are fighting words!! Give her a bad time! >


Blocked her already. Not worth my time even looking at her face.
25 years old and insulted me like a 5-year-old.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> salted my ass.


*mouth waters..* :L..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *mouth waters..* :L..


Oh come on...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But really, though, you made me laugh my ass off, thanks LOL


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

I am shipping Jin and Lith: Jillith! DUN Dun dun....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am shipping Jin and Lith: Jillith! DUN Dun dun....


On days like this, ships like that...
Should be drowning in hell !


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Blocked her already. Not worth my time even looking at her face.
> 25 years old and insulted me like a 5-year-old.



But mate you're forgetting something. Shitposts are for _*all *_ages


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But mate you're forgetting something. Shitposts are for _*all *_ages


*FUCK ME.*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *FUCK ME.*



That's the spirit


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> That's the spirit


No seriously.
*FUCK. MY. LIFE.*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> No seriously.
> *FUCK. MY. LIFE.*



Now you're really feeling it. You make me so proud sometimes

Other times I want to disown your ass


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Now you're really feeling it. You make me so proud sometimes


Thanks...



Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Other times I want to disown your ass


NOT.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> NOT.



Aight time to fuck outta this thread mate. It's deader than the beaten horse


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Aight time to fuck outta this thread mate. It's deader than the beaten horse


Yeah, yeah, sure
Need to find someone else to troll/toast/roast/rip


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

Friendship!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> On days like this, ships like that...
> Should be drowning in hell !


_
maybe all they needed was... i dunno. some good food, some bad laughs, some nice friends. 
but that's ridiculous, right? yeah, she's the type of person who won't EVER be happy._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> _maybe all they needed was... i dunno. some good food, some bad laughs, some nice friends.
> but that's ridiculous, right? yeah, she's the type of person who won't EVER be happy._


Words of wisdom *manly tears*



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Friendship!


The shit-posting is strong in this one


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 17, 2016)

*Jinouga ran out of popcorn and Pepsi*


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Jinouga ran out of popcorn and Pepsi*


*throws a fish at you* Bone-appetit.  ;3


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 17, 2016)

Lithienda said:


> I got a message from you that was a ultimatum of what you wanted in a rp and that was it ;/


Well, I was waiting to see wether you wanted to do it or not.


----------



## Rin (Jul 22, 2016)

i'll RP with you anywhere anytime :3 
contact info in my sig! 
Hope i see a message from you, you should give me a call! 
i dont bite. 
very hard


----------



## Millenium110 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Jul 31, 2018)

Id like to rp with you :3


----------

